# Nowhere to clamp bike to repair stand



## dboneslick (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm looking for repair stand solutions. There is no suitable place on my bike to clamp it in my repair stand. The top tube has a the shock and mount in the way. The bottom tube is too fat and the seat post is a gravity dropper with a large boot that would be damaged by a clamp. I have been resting the lip of the seat on the arm but the bike moves all over the place when I'm performing maintenance.

I'm sure this is a common problem. Has anyone come up with a DIY clamp or solution for a bike with fat tubes and cables?

For reference, my clamp is fairly standard and looks like this one.
https://thediyoutlet.com/products/p...MolTzlKVbpiI4GCv4WwIzuR28vcZHoeeI4aAlkh8P8HAQ
Q


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

What wrong with the seat post? 

The seat post is all that I have ever used.

You mention the dropper post boot. Got a picture?


----------



## dboneslick (Apr 28, 2013)

The link below shows what a gravity dropper looks like. No way to clamp anything to that seatpost without damaging the boot. I would also have to remove the cable to pull out the seatpost so a second seatpost is not an option.

Gravity Dropper Turbo LP Seatpost > Components > Seatposts > Dropper Posts | Jenson USA


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I would find a cheap seatpost that fits and use that when working on it.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

J.B. Weld said:


> I would find a cheap seatpost that fits and use that when working on it.


Or just extend the one on there to work on the bike.... it can be a pain with internal seatpost clamps however as it's easy to strip the bolt keep changing

My giant XtC advanced is a pain as the seatpost bolt is not designed to be used often... but I clamp the top tube on that by rotating the clamp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zombinate (Apr 27, 2009)

I agree that if you can extend the seatpost to clamp to the non boot area, that should be your first move.

Some other ideas:

Use a fork mount stand like this one, might need a fork adapter for throughaxles or whatnot.

Use a car rack top tube adapter and clamp to that (bike will still rock a bit side to side.

If your bike has the clearance, you can clamp to the rear shock body as well.


----------



## dirtybshifter (Apr 15, 2004)

FWIW I just clamped some cheap road bars I bought on Amazon for 9.00. I set the bike in the drops. Not perfect but works well enough for me. I didn't have any bar tape, so I just put foam pipe insulation on it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

Damn, using the bullhorn handlebars - that's the best idea I've seen! Off to eBay!


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

Found very cheap bars for $11 delivered with grip tape - in matching blue - already installed. This gotta be the best darn idea I've seen on mtbr! Thanks dirtybshifter!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Tried clamping the seat stay just below the seat post clamp? That's where I clamp my bikes when removing the seat post for maintenance. Works great.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

https://hirobel.com


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Tried clamping the seat stay just below the seat post clamp? That's where I clamp my bikes when removing the seat post for maintenance. Works great.


I'm a bit leery in clamping on to the seat stays.... If you mean the seat post tube, there's not enough space because of the little triangle corner. Also leery of clamping on to the square cross section part of the seat post tube near the bb.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

big_papa_nuts said:


> https://hirobel.com


Cool idea...and HEY!, it's only $250 BUCKS! What a DEAL! :lol:


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Tried clamping the seat stay just below the seat post clamp? That's where I clamp my bikes when removing the seat post for maintenance. Works great.


That's brave, seatstays are pretty light and I think it would put a lot of stress there that they were't designed to handle.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> That's brave, seatstays are pretty light and I think it would put a lot of stress there that they were't designed to handle.


Never had an issue with it. Can't be that weak to support my 215# ass!


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Maybe not, but the stays aren't holding you up, they're holding the seat tube up.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

wschruba said:


> Maybe not, but the stays aren't holding you up, they're holding the seat tube up.


Oops. It's the seat tube I was talking about.


----------



## tomfoolery_79 (Mar 29, 2009)

dirtybshifter said:


> FWIW I just clamped some cheap road bars I bought on Amazon for 9.00. I set the bike in the drops. Not perfect but works well enough for me. I didn't have any bar tape, so I just put foam pipe insulation on it.


I tried this method, but the weight of the bike causes the handlebars to just fall down no matter how tight I make the clamp. How did you solve that? P.S. I have a Yeti SB5


----------



## Pegleg81 (Aug 6, 2014)

This happened a couple of times and I just had to clamp it down a bit harder and it seems to be ok with my 23.5 lbs bike. I have preinstalled grip tape. But I have yet to do any heavy wrenching other than to take off and reinstall the derailleur which did take some force. It was ok with the heavy-arse park derailleur hanger adjustment tool attached to bike. It was also ok when I tilted the clamp at almost 45 degree angle so the bike was at that angle for bleeding the rear brake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtybshifter (Apr 15, 2004)

tomfoolery_79 said:


> I tried this method, but the weight of the bike causes the handlebars to just fall down no matter how tight I make the clamp. How did you solve that? P.S. I have a Yeti SB5


With the road bars in the clamp I drilled a small pilot hole and installed a set screw through the clamp into the bar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomfoolery_79 (Mar 29, 2009)

I clamped it down super tight. I think if I tighted it more I would have striped the threads out in the clamp. I want this to work because the handlebars are perfect for both of my bikes. One of my bikes is 27lbs and the other is about 23lbs. I am using this stand: https://www.amazon.com/Halter-Home-...TF8&qid=1490886693&sr=8-6&keywords=bike+stand


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

dirtybshifter said:


> FWIW I just clamped some cheap road bars I bought on Amazon for 9.00. I set the bike in the drops. Not perfect but works well enough for me. I didn't have any bar tape, so I just put foam pipe insulation on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although I have my seatpost to mount to what you did looks like a great idea.


----------



## tomfoolery_79 (Mar 29, 2009)

dirtybshifter said:


> With the road bars in the clamp I drilled a small pilot hole and installed a set screw through the clamp into the bar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I added the screws and it works perfectly!


----------



## dirtybshifter (Apr 15, 2004)

tomfoolery_79 said:


> I added the screws and it works perfectly!


Awesome! Glad it worked for you too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

